# Best Board for buttering



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I was wondering what a good board was to dick around with in terms of good ass flex to do butters. I heard Ride kink and rome agent (i think) were good? I love my Ride board right now, but it's too stiff to do much with it and I want to expand to other brands next season so i can play around. Any suggestions?


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Rome Artifact


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

The Rome board is gunna be an Artifact not an Agent. I ride and Agent and it is alot stiffer than the Artifact, which is Romes street rail, Butterific shred stick.

It goes the same way for the Kink. That is what it is designed to do it is made to be a butter stick. I personally have never ridden either so I can really elaborate further into how one is vs the other


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

what do you mean by buttering?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

caboose117 said:


> what do you mean by buttering?


Read this thread.

The Art of Butter


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

which boards are a bit on the cheaper side? I already have a main board, i just want one that i can mess around with during poor conditions. I feel Ride Kink is my best bet still, but i'm not sure. From what i last remembered, Gnu and Lib Tech were pricey


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

disregard the whole price issue (i can think about that next season). It would be awesome to have input from anyone with any experience with "noodly" boards especially if they have ridden multiple ones i.e. ride DH vs. ride Kink.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Take a look at boards from O-Matic as well...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

I have an arnie 5000 and i butters with ease super flex and pop.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

lib tech banana boards or maybe the evil twin by bateleon?

altho i myself have the artifact....


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

The skate bannana is for sure super buttery. :thumbsup:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Technine boards are super soft good for buttering wallrides


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Capita Stairmaster is anther butterific board... I was talking to a kid who had one this weekend and I could basically flex it in half just by leaning on it! K2 WWW is another solid jib choice, Nitro T1 also...

The Prophet you bought from me is gonna be more of a fast all mountain freestyle board. You should be able to nose press it more than the butter it though as the tail is a bit stiff for pop off of jumps and the nose is softer so it floats a little better...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

it is fast indeed haha. I'll try the nose presses (although i must say it's freakin scary bowing down the mountain) but i must say the tail presses are a bit fun 'cause once i bend it back, i can pop out of it with a decent ollie. I should try getting enough height so i can do a 180 with it.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i like to nollie


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

*super butter boards*

I currently ride a GNU riders choice and last year I rode the Rome Artifact. The artifact is WAY more buttery than the riders choice but the artifact is the most flexible board in Rome's line while the riders choice is a middle of the road flexible board in GNU's line. The Artifact is cheap as far as boards go, much less than riders choice. The artifact is by far the most buttery board I've ever ridden. However, a skate banana or GNU street series or MC kink by be more flexi... IDK. I can tell you a GNU/lib tech is reverse cambered, so its already flexed the direction your going to butter whereas a artifact is a cambered board so you'll be buttering against the flex of the board. Although... This year Rome came out with a Artifact 1985 reverse camber board which I would guess is the most flexible board in the world...

I'm getting the Park Pickle next year because its going to be super buttery sickness. Reverse camber w magne traction is the only way to go!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

i like to butter boards..i mean butter on my board


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

take a look at: any board from any company that is marketed as a soft park deck, or just learn to do it on any board like we used to.


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

would a reverse cambered board make a huge differance when trying to butter? (ie k2 www w/ rocker vs k2 www, rome artifact 1985 vs rome artifact) then again i'm a noob at buttering so i'm pretty sure it won't really matter.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Signal park rocker. It has the most insane amount of rocker and is the softest board ever. Guaranteed butters.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Fak!!! Who keeps digging up these old threads? This thread was started in January, *2008*!!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

f'ing barenapt, die in a fire.


----------

